# كيف يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

*كيف يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟*

*اول حاجة انا عملت الموضوع ده علشان نرفه عن نفسنا شوية 
تانى حاجة ياريت لا البنات و لا الشباب ياخدوا العملية بشكل شخصى
تالت حاجة اللى عند اضافة ياريت يضيفها فى المشاركات 
وتقبلوا تحياتى.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.................................................. .................................................. .............................

كيف يرفع الولد ضغط دم البنت؟؟؟
العملية فى منتهى السهولة و سيتم عرضها من خلال من خلال عدة مواقف متتالية و الله المستعان و ربنا يقدرنا على بنت حواء......



1- اذا كنت ماشفتهاش من زمان و قابلتها صدفة و بتسالك انت عامل ايه ازى احوالك ؟
ترد بمنتهى السماجة ...انتى مش شايفانى فرحان و سعيد انى قابلتك ااقوم ارقصلك يعنى؟
2- ولما ترد و تقول خلاص انا اسفة 
ترد و تقول شىء طبيعى
3- لو كنت ماشى فى الشارع و عدت قدامك واحدة حلوة طبعا من الزوق و الادب انك تعاكسها بمنتهى الغتاتة او على الاقل ترش عليها ميه!!
4- لو كنت فى عرابيتك و عدى من جنبيك عربية و فيها بنت حلوة افضل باصيصلها و متنح و لما تسالك انت بتبصلى كده ليه شد على الرابع و نفضلها.......
5- لو اتصلت بواحد و النمرة غلط و ردت عليك واحدة و قالتلك النمرة غلط من الطبيعى جدا انك ترد عليها و تقولها ماعليش اصل صوتك شبه صوت حسنى بالظبط.
6- لو ماشى مع بنت جميلة جدا و بتسالك عن رايك فى شكلها قولها 
هايلة يا حياتى بس لو فيه منك على حريمى!!!!!!
(اللى مافيهمهاش يسالنى)
7- لو عايز تغتت اكتر و اكتر على اى بنت فى الشارع و قف اى واحدة واسالها الساعة كام هتقولك مثلا : الساعة 4.30 
بص فى ساعتك و قوللها تمام الساعة بتاعتك مظبوطة!!!!!
8- لو راكب عربية نقل (مقطورة) وعدت قدامك بنت فمن الجنتلة انك تيجى جنبها و تزمر على اخرك.....
9- لو نفسك تمشى مع بنت فى كليتك و كانت جاية تطلب منك حاجة للمرة الاولى فى حياتها (والطريقة مجربة و جابت مفعول) .....
هتنادى عليك........
- احمد .... ممكن لو سمحت......
- بصلها و اضحك فى و شها و بعدين دير وشك و نفضلها خالص و لا كانك شفتها قبل كده......
طبعا و شها هيبقى شبق الطمطماية لكنها بعد كده هتروح تشتكيك لوميلاتها و تقول عليك انك و لد تنك و ماعندكش دم و لا ذوق....
و فاجاة روح كلمها عادى و لا كان حاجة حصلت......
هتحتار فيك و تعجب بيك.... و يمكن تحبك.....
(على فكرة انا لما عملت كده كانت صدفة و الله ماكنتش اقصد)

10- لو انت فى محل ودخلت بعديك بنت طبعا من الزوق انك تقول للبياع خلص الانسة الاول ........
و البياع لسة بيجيبلها الحاجة قوله : ماتخلصنى بقالى ساعة قدامك و بعدين بتمشى الانسة ليه انا جى قبلها
(طبعا اعمل حسابك ان البقال هيضربك باى حاجة فى ايده)

11- لو انت مع بنت و هتركبوا تاكسى و غيران عليها و خايف للسواق يقعد يبصلها فى المراية
طبعا اتصرف على الفور و قعدها جنبه و اقعد انت ورا!!!!!!

12- لو انت مصاحب بنت جادعة قوى و بتقف معاك فى كل المواقف المنيلة اللى بتحصلك و اخر موقف انك نايم على السرير بعد ما انضرت من شوية رجالة كانوا بيعاكسوها و انت عملت فيها احمد عرابى ....
امسك ايديها برومانسية و بص فى عنيها و لو لابسة نضارة ماتبصش وقولها: انا مش عارف ارد جمايلك دى كلها ازاى لما رسبت السنة اللى فاتت و قفتى جنبى... و لما اتثبت و اتسرقت هدومى و فلوسى و قفتى جنبى .....و لما ابويا مات وقفتى جنبى ......
مش عارف ليه يا حياتى حاسس انك فقر و نحس!!!!!!!!

13- لو خطيبتك كانت فى رحلة وورتك صورة متصوراها جنب قفص القرود و بتسالك عن رايك فى الصورة الجنان دى؟؟؟
قولها: هو انتى مين فيهم!!!!!!!!
14- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت سامرة (على فكرة انا بموت فى السمر ماتفهمونيش غلط انا حتى اللى بمشى معاها شبه سامية جمال!!) وكانت لابسة فستان احمر و قاليتلك دلعنى....
قولها : يا فحم مولع..!!!

15- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت و شفت شاب بيبوس ايد حبيبته (رومانسية طبعا.. وولد جنتل قوى يعنى) و بتقولك ماتبقى تعمل زيه 
رد عليها و قولها : واعمل زيه ازاى و انا ماعرفش البنت اللى بيمشى معاها!!!!!!

16- لو بتسالك فى غيرة ( انا عرفت انك ماشى مع بنت تانية غيرى اسمها دعاء و شاقرة) رد و قول لا و الله انا ماشى مع بنت خمرية و اسمها سارة!!!!!!!

17- لو قالتلك اى بنت مش بزمتك انا مالية عليك حياتك
قولها: ايوة بس لو ماكنتش عرفتك كانت محفظتى هتفضل مليانة..

18- لو اى بنت بعتت رسالة او موضوع على منتدانا  تعمل ايه
طبعا تنفض كما لو ان الموضوع مش موجود اساسا..*

*مش عايز حد يحدفني باي حاجة بعد الموضوع دة اوك *
*سلاااام*


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

نسيت اقول منقووووووووووووووول


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> *اول حاجة انا عملت الموضوع ده علشان نرفه عن نفسنا شوية
> تانى حاجة ياريت لا البنات و لا الشباب ياخدوا العملية بشكل شخصى
> تالت حاجة اللى عند اضافة ياريت يضيفها فى المشاركات
> وتقبلوا تحياتى.....
> ...


*


اى خدمه ويسلام على الاكراميه اللى هتاخدها فى الاخر :ura1: *


----------



## drpepo (20 مارس 2006)

كلام مفيد فعلا


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 مارس 2006)

موضوع شديد طحن يا رامى


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *اى خدمه ويسلام على الاكراميه اللى هتاخدها فى الاخر :ura1: *


 
هههههههههههههههههه:t11:  يالهوي ربنا يستر ياجماعه لو حد قابل ميرنا مايعملش الحاجات دي يعني مع اي بنت معادا ميرنا


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> كلام مفيد فعلا


 
اي خدمة بس بلاش مع ميرنا


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> موضوع شديد طحن يا رامى


 
انت تأمر ياجميل


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

دة  انت كدة مش هاتجبلها  ضغط  هاتجبلها ساكته قلبيه :36_19_1: 
 بس  نصيحه لوجه الله  ابعد عن ميرنا  والا هاتشردك  زى ماشفت كدة :teeth_smile: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> دة  انت كدة مش هاتجبلها  ضغط  هاتجبلها ساكته قلبيه :36_19_1:
> بس  نصيحه لوجه الله  ابعد عن ميرنا  والا هاتشردك  زى ماشفت كدة :teeth_smile:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ديانا فاهمه ميرنا صح


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*قشطه اتبهدلتى يا ميرنا وانتى لسه عايشه امال لما تموتى هيعملو فيكى ايه مش عجبكو يعنى طيب يارب واحد يعمل كدا فى واحد ويشرب اكرميات على كل جسمه لما يقول حقى برقبتى 

دايما فضحنى *


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> دة انت كدة مش هاتجبلها ضغط هاتجبلها ساكته قلبيه :36_19_1:
> بس نصيحه لوجه الله ابعد عن ميرنا والا هاتشردك زى ماشفت كدة :teeth_smile:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
لا ياسيتي خلااااااص
 ياجماعه الحاجات دي بلاش لميرنا علشان العواقب هاتبقى خطيييييرة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*دانا بقول عليك غلبان طايب اصبر عليا *


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *قشطه اتبهدلتى يا ميرنا وانتى لسه عايشه امال لما تموتى هيعملو فيكى ايه مش عجبكو يعنى طيب يارب واحد يعمل كدا فى واحد ويشرب اكرميات على كل جسمه لما يقول حقى برقبتى *
> 
> *دايما فضحنى *


 
ههههههههههههه ماعاش ولا كان اللي يبهدلك ياباشا هو مش وراك رجاله ولا اية :t3: 
بس هانعمل تنوية برضة بعد اذنك في بداية الموضوع 
ياجماعه كلة الا ميرنا :t37:علشان العواقب خطيييييرة جدا جدا جدا :t19: :t37:


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *دانا بقول عليك غلبان طايب اصبر عليا *


 
:36_1_4:طيب هو انا :36_19_2: قولت حاجة تزعلك دانا بدافع اهو عنك اهئ اهئ ربنا يسترها عليا  :36_3_11:


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 مارس 2006)

الله الله يا سى رامى انت فى ايه انت ناوى تنضم للحسب النسائى ولا ايه
اوعى الشيطان يلعب فىمخك تانى ويقولك تدافع عن ميرنا و الا:::
""((قداعزر من انظر ....))""


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*الله واكبر وبتقولها كدا عينى عينك يا مينو الراجل خاف على عمرو وانتا مستغنى طايب يا مينو اصبر بقا على المقالب اللى هتتعمل فيك *


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 مارس 2006)

انااااا فى غايه الاطمانان
لولاد اللى حينقزونى فى المنتدى كتييييييييير ولا ايه يا شباب
شباب ... ليه محدش بيرد 
ااا اوو طيب معلش يا ميرنا انا حروح اشترى حاجهوراجع بسرعه
وحراجع نفسى وكلامى طبعا لغايه ما الشباب يردوا عليا


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> الله الله يا سى رامى انت فى ايه انت ناوى تنضم للحسب النسائى ولا ايه
> اوعى الشيطان يلعب فىمخك تانى ويقولك تدافع عن ميرنا و الا:::
> ""((قداعزر من انظر ....))""


 
حذب نسائي لا ابد دة انا بقول نعمل حذب اسمة الرجال الاقوياء
لكن بالنسبة لميرنا لاااااااااا :giveup: هدافع ياعم الواحد على وش دنيا لسة


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *الله واكبر وبتقولها كدا عينى عينك يا مينو الراجل خاف على عمرو وانتا مستغنى طايب يا مينو اصبر بقا على المقالب اللى هتتعمل فيك *


 
ميرنا ميرنا مش انا برة المقالب دي صح صح صح ولا اي علشان انام مرتاح بسld: ld:


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*برافو يا ريمو شايف مش مستغنى على عمرو ابدا واد حكيم مش زيك انتا كدا تعتبر خطيت خط احمر واللى يعديه يساتر على اللى بيجراله مرا واحد عمل الحركه دى عارف جراله ايه هوا بنفسه مسك بنزين وولع فى نفسه


لحد دلوقتى برا هتعك وتلبخ يبقى اترحم على روحك *


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> انااااا فى غايه الاطمانان
> لولاد اللى حينقزونى فى المنتدى كتييييييييير ولا ايه يا شباب
> شباب ... ليه محدش بيرد
> ااا اوو طيب معلش يا ميرنا انا حروح اشترى حاجهوراجع بسرعه
> وحراجع نفسى وكلامى طبعا لغايه ما الشباب يردوا عليا


 
بس ياعم مينوووو طالما ميرنا في الموضوع انا مش معاك الحقيقة انت مش شايف هي ردت على الغلاسة في اول الموضوع ازاي يعني من الاخر خد ديلك في سنانك وطييييييير يامعلم علشان الحقيقةانا هابيعك


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 مارس 2006)

لا انا مش بتكلم عليك انت خاين بس بينى وبينكانا عرفت عن ميرنا انها شرسه وابتديت اخاف الحقيقه شويه
ربنا يستر بقى


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *برافو يا ريمو شايف مش مستغنى على عمرو ابدا واد حكيم مش زيك انتا كدا تعتبر خطيت خط احمر واللى يعديه يساتر على اللى بيجراله مرا واحد عمل الحركه دى عارف جراله ايه هوا بنفسه مسك بنزين وولع فى نفسه*
> 
> 
> *لحد دلوقتى برا هتعك وتلبخ يبقى اترحم على روحك *



:36_3_19:
لا وعلى اية انا ملاك اهوووووووووو :36_22_26:وبعد ين عمرو دة عمرو دياب ولا قصدك على مين​


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 مارس 2006)

بتخاف منالبنات يا رامى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> بتخاف منالبنات يا رامى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
لااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا اخاف من البنات لا ياحبيبي
بس تحس كدة ان ميرنا ليها هيبة لازم تخاف منها هههههههه


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 مارس 2006)

شوف ازاى لكنقولى يا رامى ممممممممممممممممممم
انا حاسس ان ميرنا دى بتديك دروس خصوصيه اوالمدرسه بتاعتك فى المدرسه وانت كسلان اوى معاها وجربت عنيها الحمره و لا ايه


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

*شكلك خلاص جنيت على نفسك يامينو*
*يامرنا شوفي الراجل دة والله*
*بس ياعم مينو لو عوزتني في حاجة متطلبنيش علشان انا خلاص هاخلع انا بقة واسيبك بقة يااااااااااااااارب يهون عليك يارب*


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2006)

*فى اى يا مينو مش ناوى تسكت بقا خلاص انا حضرتلك مقلب عجب *


----------



## †gomana† (20 مارس 2006)

*انتوا شوية عسل اوى اوى *
*ربنا يحميكم يا حبايبى *
*ايوة كدة يا ميرنا روقيهم ههههههههههههه*
*ناس تخاف ماتختشيش*


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

طول عمرى بقول ان رامى دة  صديق   والصديق  وقت الضيق   هاياحدك فى اى حته  هناك ويرميك :36_1_3:  ههههههههههه


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *فى اى يا مينو مش ناوى تسكت بقا خلاص انا حضرتلك مقلب عجب *


 
مقاااااااااااالب واااااو :36_19_2:  مش انا برةالموضوع دة ياميرنا برضة 
ياريت تبقى تتطمنيني بس وبعدين انا علي مقالب اسالي عليها ناس كتييييييير


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *انتوا شوية عسل اوى اوى *
> *ربنا يحميكم يا حبايبى *
> *ايوة كدة يا ميرنا روقيهم ههههههههههههه*
> *ناس تخاف ماتختشيش*


 
بقة كدة ياجومانة طييييييييب هانشوف بقة موضوع الروقان دة


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> طول عمرى بقول ان رامى دة صديق والصديق وقت الضيق هاياحدك فى اى حته هناك ويرميك :36_1_3: ههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه ماشي ياديانا اوك بس ابقي قولي لميرنا على مقالبي بس


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*رامى احتمال احتاجك العيال نازلين فيا مقالب الله ينور *


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

لا اعتقد عزيزتى ميرنا رامى حيحول لحزب الرجال و حنسويكى على نار هاديه
ههههههههههههههههه و ابقى شوفى مين ينفعك
اوعى تكسفنى يا رامى ازعل منك اوى


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*يساتر يساتر دانتا حقود اوى يبنى دانا بقول عليك لسا صغير *


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

اصلك متعرفنيش انا طويييييييييييييل و تخيييييييييييييييييين و عنيا بتنور احمر بالليل و ابيض فى الصبح
و سيفى فى ايدى على طول يبقى صغير ازااااااااااااااااااااى
ربنا يهديكى و يبعدك عن طريقى قبل ما اتضايق منك


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*الحقو فندام  عندينا واحنا مش عارفين  عم الوحش معانا كلو يخدلو ساتر استخبو استخبو 


بس قولى انتا وقعت من السرير بعد الحلم المزعج دا

*


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

لا انا اتخبط فى الكومودينو
بس انا مش فندام تلاحظى ان كلامى نغم و حكم 

*مينا الهزار هزار من فضلك مدخلش الامور ببعض*


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *رامى احتمال احتاجك العيال نازلين فيا مقالب الله ينور *


 
طيب ماشي ياميرنا بس عايز اقولك على حاجة مقالبي بتعمل سكتات قلبية فاية رايك تنضمي معانا في الحزب وهانخلية مشترك وهايبقى اسمة حزب وزارة الدفاع وهيتم فية الرد على اي ضربة باساليب قاسية جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 مارس 2006)

يارامى ارسيلك على بر الحزب ده المفروض يكون ضد ميرنا تقوم تدعيها اول واحده لا انا مش برشحك تكون رئيس الحزب انا برشك سامح


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 مارس 2006)

يارامى ارسيلك على بر الحزب ده المفروض يكون ضد ميرنا تقوم تدعيها اول واحده لا انا مش برشحك تكون رئيس الحزب انا برشك سامح


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 مارس 2006)

طيب ممكن اعرف لية خايف من ميرنا معنها لذيذة ومش بتاذى


----------

